# Opinions, bypass or bifold doors



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

I am going to be replacing a couple of closets in my home within the next few weeks and wanted people's opinions on bifold vs bypass doors. The openings are about 47 inches wide which would make bifold doors a pain to install. The old doors were bypass, but I have always felt the bypass method is a little dated. I think the bifold is more elegant and practical. 

Bypass: dated look, cheaper (I have the old tracks would just need rollers), easier install. 

Bifold: more modern, more expensive, more complex install (with cutting of all the edges and such). 

My mind says bypass for the simplicity, but my heart says bifold!


EDIT: Forgot to mention where they are going. One is for the living room closet and the other a small bedroom.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I vote bi-fold.

Andy.


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

There is another option, hinged. Mortise the hinges into the side jambs.

As you already know, bypass closets are about an inch+ narrower than bifold. Cutting down bifold doors can be difficult without the proper tools. You are not limited to flat panel doors for bypass. You can use raised panels, mirrors , etc., etc., and have them look luxurious.


----------



## Michaelpro (Jan 25, 2012)

Just Bill said:


> There is another option, hinged. Mortise the hinges into the side jambs.
> 
> As you already know, bypass closets are about an inch+ narrower than bifold. Cutting down bifold doors can be difficult without the proper tools. You are not limited to flat panel doors for bypass. You can use raised panels, mirrors , etc., etc., and have them look luxurious.


Yeah if I go with bypass I had planned to get some 6 panel doors or the cheap hollow core doors Lowes has that are Santa Fe styled. I have slowly been replacing all the doors in the house with 6 paneled, but the Santa Fe would be a nice contrast.

I don't have a circular saw on-hand and I think it would be a big pain to cut each edge by .25 inch even if I could do that with cheap hollow core bifold doors. Plus I would have to mortise the new hinges for the bifolds back out. 

The left wall is flush with the front door so putting the closet on hinges really isn't an option. Actually bifolds are probably a bad idea because someone at some point is going to swing the living room door open and take them out haha.


----------

